# Favorite Instrumentals Thread.



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

La mer by nine inch nails


----------



## ThisIsWater (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

I love instrumentals


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I like songs without vocals so I'd have too many to name so I'll just go with a well known band:


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Skip to 6:39 for the most awesome part! :b


----------



## eshng (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Also this entire album.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

BeyondOsiris said:


> Also this entire album.


Yes.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

IveGotToast said:


>


 Ugh that freaks me out every time I hear it >.< :lol


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

__
https://soundcloud.com/lvl99ultrathug%2Fguile-3do-cps2-key
 You will have to press play. Sorry 



BeyondOsiris said:


> Steve Vai - For The Love of God


I think the opening theme to Chrono Cross sounds kinda like this song


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

This song blows my mind with its subtlety


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

*Bump*


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## randomperson (May 11, 2012)

Sadistik - Micheal (instrumental)


----------



## randomperson (May 11, 2012)

Thomas Prime - Believe In Us (instrumental)


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## CrossedOut (Dec 16, 2012)

One of my favorites.


----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Arya481 (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Silent Ninja 88 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## eduaugu (Jul 7, 2013)

niacin


----------



## Sevelien (Jul 8, 2013)

It has too be this, 1969's James Bond "On Her Majesty's Secret Service". This instrumental song was and still is kick *** awesome. Performed by the John Barry Orchestra.


----------



## Sevelien (Jul 8, 2013)

Sevelien said:


> It has too be this, 1969's James Bond "On Her Majesty's Secret Service". This instrumental song was and still is kick *** awesome. Performed by the John Barry Orchestra.


Here is the link, first one didn't seem too work.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

eduaugu said:


> niacin


 I'm gonna start a band and call it Riboflavin.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

the whole album though is one of my favorite things ever.

edit: okay what nvm


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

_Thieves Like Us (Instrumental)_ by New Order


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## eduaugu (Jul 7, 2013)

Jean-Luc Ponty


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

_Pimpf _by Depeche Mode:






_Freeze_ by Recoil:


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

The Misery Chick said:


> _Pimpf _by Depeche Mode:


DM is one of a kind, awesome. I would love to see them live


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Timeless.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

These give me chills everytime I hear them:





 (3:12 for eargasm)

























 (I love 2:58 onwards)


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

By far, Lady GaGa's most underrated song. Skip to 3:12 and listen for yourself!





Clams Casino's work is crazy good. He definitely deserves more recognition.





One of Lady GaGa's latest masterpieces. Sounds better without the screaming vocals.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

mark101 said:


>


Hi-Tech for 1974






Music performed and written by the band Toto, with the Vienna Symphony Orchestra


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Anything by NIN/Trent Reznor and Mogwai. I love Tchaikovsky's stuff, too. :yes A lot of my favorite songs are instrumentals. <3

And these.  So beautiful. *__*











The Soft Moon has some amazing instrumental stuff, too.


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

*Link Wray. One of the most under appreciated and overlooked guitarists and influences in Rock. *
*Link Wray+Chuck Berry=Rock N Roll*


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:3


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Orion Metallica one of my favs


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

^^^^
rory Buchanan " sweet dreams"






^^^^
rory Buchanan " the messiah will come again"


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

mark101 said:


>


*That reminded me of this. Don't know how I forgot about it.*


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

mark101 said:


> Pretty amazing for 40yrs ago isn't it


The future is in the past, really. :yes Music industry and technology can't create anything anymore, regarding new "sounds" or "effects".






EDIT


----------



## Mogmop (Jul 14, 2012)

mark101 said:


> ​
> Never could decide which version of this track I preferred so I posted both
> 
> Playing them together sounds ok too :con


It really is a beautiful song, isn't it? You might like this version if you haven't heard it already:






As for me:


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

couldnt find this on youtube

http://picosong.com/krK7/


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

mark101 said:


> I'll dedicate this to Kaaryn from this forum, if she hadn't shared this with me I never would have heard of him, she's moved on now (to better things i hope).


 ^That guy comes into my work sometimes.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

mark101 said:


> How come?


 He lives around the corner :b


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

mark101 said:


> Haha that'll be why then
> 
> was thinking you made guitars or worked for his management or something lol


 On no, nothing that exciting  Just selling food.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Tibetan Singing Bowls


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## WhisperingPines05 (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

I really love this one by this swedish metal band in flames:


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Do you still consider a song to be an instrumental if it's pretty long and these are the only lyrics....

_*When a man lies, he murders some part of the world
These are the pale deaths, which men miscall their lives
All this I cannot bear to witness any longer
Cannot the kingdom of salvation, take me home
*_

?


----------



## TerminalBlue (Feb 7, 2013)

Scale the Summit - "Odyssey"


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I could post 3/4th of World's End Girlfriend's songs, but I'll be posting one today.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

Nothing beats cellos.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Very short but quite majestic


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Still goes hard tho


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

The System was underrated man


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Peep the Miles Davis sample yasss


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Three Nines Fine (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

Medieval metal version of 700 years old piece of music, what could go wrong? Nothing I guess.


----------



## Ellethwyn (Nov 2, 2014)

Not originally an instrumental, but this is an amazing instrumental cover of the song, Little Dreamer by Ensiferum.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

The Enemy Within said:


> I love instrumentals


damn nice choices....especially The Bash. I can't tell you how many times I played that song back in the day.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

kesker said:


> damn nice choices....especially The Bash. I can't tell you how many times I played that song back in the day.


I used to listen to "Night of the Living Dregs" album a lot, great band !


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

So good Coldplay stole it (and got sued).






Just beautiful


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Steve Stevens, Top Gun theme :


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Oberheim OB-Xa :yes


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Hip Hop instrumentals are my favourite.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

what I was listening to recently:











Some favourites:


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## CaptainBoz (Jan 20, 2018)

Going back old school, I really loved Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass' 'A Taste of Honey'


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------

